# [SOLVED] zmiana stylu gtk w kde4

## dAdi82

Gdzie są pliki konfiguracyjne GTK, aby zmienić styl czy fonty ręcznie.

Pod kde 3.5.* używałem zawsze gtk styles and font ale pod kde4 nie przepisali chyba jeszcze.Last edited by dAdi82 on Sun Aug 17, 2008 5:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mistix

W katalogu domowym usera .gtkrc .gtkrc-2.0 ewentualnie /etc/gtk/

----------

## dAdi82

To chyba nie wszystko,

przekopiowałem gtk i gtkrc z /home/"USER"/kde3.5/share/config do /home/"USER"/kde4.1/share/config i bez zmian.

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % cat .gtkrc-2.0 

include "/usr/share/themes/Clearlooks//gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

gtk-icon-theme-name="Gant.Xfce"
```

Na_pewno jest to .gtkrc-2.0. Może masz jakiś dziwny konfig?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## dAdi82

OK, powiedzmy że nie mam tych dwóch plików gtkrc i gtkrc-2.0.

Więc rozumiem że mam sobie utworzyć plik gtkrc-2.0 w /home/"USER"/.kde4.1/share/config

i co do niego wżucić

```

include "/usr/share/themes/Clearlooks//gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

gtk-icon-theme-name="Gant.Xfce"

```

 :Question: 

I jak zmusić kde żeby korzystało z tego a nie domyślnych ustawień.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish.

----------

## SlashBeast

plik ma być w /home/USER/.gtkrc-2.0

----------

## dAdi82

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> plik ma być w /home/USER/.gtkrc-2.0

 

Mam tak /home/USER/.gtkrx-2.0-kde

o zawartośći

```

# This file was written by KDE

# You can edit it in the KDE control center, under "GTK Styles and Fonts"

include "/usr/share/themes/ThinIce/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"

style "user-font"

{

   font_name="Trebuchet MS Italic 9"

}

widget_class "*" style "user-font"

gtk-theme-name="ThinIce"

gtk-font-name="Trebuchet MS Italic 9"

```

I pod kde 3.5.* śmiga a 4.1 nie

Skopiowałem ten plik i zmieniłen nazwy na .gtkrc-2.0-kde-4 i .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 i nic.

----------

## SlashBeast

Super, a nie możesz go po_prostu nazwać .gtkrc-2.0?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## dAdi82

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Super, a nie możesz go poprostu nazwać .gtkrc-2.0?
> 
> 

 

Moge, zrobiłem, działa, dzięki.   :Razz: 

----------

